

Show HN: LongPW - I'm experimenting with this idea. Feedback is welcome - sluu99
http://longpw.com
I have been using it for a few weeks personally and it actually doesn't get in my way. I'm using it for my Github, Facebook, Twitter, Skype, HackerNews accounts.<p>Please feel free to leave feedback and contribute fork the repository.
======
diminish
LongPW looks like an interesting idea to start with. 1.Giving the username,
makes the service more risky security-wise; so why not omit it. So I give only
a meaningful phrase and a color. Like, "This is my meaningful phrase" and
"red", "yellow", "green" for levels of security.

2\. At the end the meaningful phrase becomes the password.

3\. Thought of an mobile app version?

